
Show HN: A Self-Hosted Alternative to Freshdesk, Zend Desk, and Help Scout - fullhelp
https://www.fullhelp.com/en?ref=show-hn
======
fullhelp
Re-post to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19847258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19847258)
as suggested by a moderator due to problem with account and post visibility.

------
bruceb
What might help is 1 or 2 examples of biz/people who have used it.

~~~
fullhelp
Hey! You are right, I'll be adding that. Thanks!

